# '66 Firewall hole? I'm gonna kick myself probably



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I am sure that I will be wanting to kick myself after someone straightens me out, but could anyone please tell me what this particular firewall hole is for? I know that the hole that has a "square" drawn around it is for the throttle cable, and the circle with the "x" next to it is for the speedometer cable, but what the heck is the hole (with two small bolt holes) that is circled? It's right at the top of the transmission hump and I am thinking it is for the engine harness, but this '66 has been completely dismantled for 20 years and I have no frame of reference. I'm sure that someone will know right away, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ac car originally ???


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

The accelerator rod pivot support mounts there with a gasket.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW The above image has the Accelerator cable installed incorrectly.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> ac car originally ???


Nope - not an ac car. The previous owner did some "alterations" here and there, so I wasn't sure if maybe the hole wasn't even added later.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

GtoFM said:


> The accelerator rod pivot support mounts there with a gasket.


THANKS, GtoFM! I appreciate the help.....and yes, now I want to slap myself in the head.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> FWIW The above image has the Accelerator cable installed incorrectly.
> View attachment 144687
> 
> View attachment 144688


THANKS GTOJunior! You guys are always a great resource. I'm finishing up the firewall now and will be installing the car back down onto the chassis (1st time in 15 years!) shortly. I'll post some follow up pics. Everyone's help is appreciated.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Wrong or just the way they installed it in "64 vs "66.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

BLK69 or GTOJUNIOR, do either of you know a source for the pivot support nylon bushings? Not sure about '66, but '64 bushing is about 0.450"OD-0.375"ID. Last resort is to find something close in bronze and massage it to fit.
Thanks


----------

